
Ask HN: Found a Human Trafficker - htthrowaway
I believe I have found a person organising a major international human trafficking ring. I will have access hardware to their computers for several hours. What&#x27;s the best I can do? Which rootkit? Which cybercrime organisation do I contact to assist?
======
techjuice
You would report it to your local police and then DHS -
[https://www.dhs.gov/topic/human-trafficking](https://www.dhs.gov/topic/human-
trafficking) FBI - [https://www.fbi.gov/tips](https://www.fbi.gov/tips) CIA -
[https://www.cia.gov/contact-cia](https://www.cia.gov/contact-cia)

You should do nothing to their systems, as installing a rootkit on a system
that you do not own is a criminal offense unless authorized by a court of law.
Provide all the information you can, also note you may not hear anything back
from these agencies while they are conducting their investigation.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
You want to tread very carefully and consider what action to take, if any. If
it is a major international ring, they will have no problem with "silencing"
someone who threatens their operation.

If it is a major international ring, then it's almost certain that they are
being assisted by a corrupt official. I would steer clear of contacting any
federal or state level agency. If you value your safety, DO NOT contact the
local police. Again, DO NOT contact the local authorities. Police are often
some of the worst abusers of trafficked prostitutes, looking the other way in
exchange for....favors.

If you feel compelled to do the right thing, I would contact a local advocacy
group, This allows you to stay truly anonymous since they will not ask you try
to identify you, interview you, require you to come in for a court case or
further interview, or put you on some record whether official or not. Also, if
you go to the authorities, you are definitely going to want a lawyer, which
can be expensive. This is a good example of an organization to contact:
[http://www.womenslaw.org/gethelp_national_type.php?type_id=1...](http://www.womenslaw.org/gethelp_national_type.php?type_id=1063)
Furnish them with evidence, and let them contact the local authorities. This
keeps you anonymous and off the record, don't have any chance to be called
into court or the station to provide an interview, etc.

Good luck to you, would-be Elliot Alderson :)

------
mtmail
I'd say [http://www.interpol.int/Crime-areas/Trafficking-in-human-
bei...](http://www.interpol.int/Crime-areas/Trafficking-in-human-
beings/Trafficking-in-human-beings) but they point to the local police
department on their contact page [http://www.interpol.int/Contact-
INTERPOL](http://www.interpol.int/Contact-INTERPOL)

